# HELP!!! I need to know how to clean and then redo the silicone on my 55 gal tank!!!



## OhYesItsMe (Oct 1, 2011)

I just a 55 gal that is over 15 yrs old, it was last used for turles so how do i clean the gravel and i need to know i what chemicals i need to use to clean the tank and if i can use the hose water when i clean the tank. So after i clean it i need to take off the silicone with a razorbade and can i use this http://www.dap.com/product_details.aspx?BrandID=67&SubcatID=27 to put around the edges? so lets say i put it on and wait 4 days. Then can i use hose water to test it for 48 hours for leaks then empty it and put in regular sink water with conditioner? Any info and tips are appreciated, thanks.


----------



## Mikaila31 (Nov 29, 2009)

You can clean it with the hose water. As far as cleaners vinegar and a SOFT sponge or cloth work well on mild build up. If it has heavy calcium deposits I break out the CLR. You can really use pretty much any cleaner IMO. Main thing is to just rinse, rinse, rinse, and rinse some more when you are done cleaning it. Just be careful around grass if you are cleaning it outside as you can kill plants if you go crazy with the cleaners. For rinsing tanks I find it best to lay them on their side then just go crazy and blast them with the hose. 

For resealing I really would not bother with that unless the seals are failing. 

Depending where you live your hose water may easily be the same as your tap water. I know it is where I live at least. May not be in places with tighter water restrictions like Arizona or something.


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

When I am setting up a empty tank I take it outside wipe inside and out with windex then I rinse it completely out with a hose. As for the rocks I highly recomend using sand. After having used rocks I learned to hate them so much. I am currently using play ground sand in my 55 and it looks 100x better then rocks and is already proving to be super easy to clean. My filter picks up EVERYTHING that falls to the bottom. The fish food/poop all gets sucked into my hanging filter now, witch normally falls between the rocks making the tank dirty faster. 

So wash your tank with whatever just make sure you rinse it all the way out. Wipe it down with a wet rag also after you wash it.
Then toss the rocks if you want your tank to stay cleaner with less maintaining. Sand is also a lot cheaper then rocks. I've got a full 5gallon bucket with rocks I will never use again. 
And as for re siliconing it I'm not sure what to tell you there have the other members chime in on that. Everyone here is vary helpful with anything todo with your acuarium


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

After you clean the tank and dry it, you take the old sealant off with a razor blade, then you clean the glass with something non-oily that evaporates like strong rubbing alcohol (isopropanol). putting new on is like caulking, you lay down a bead and smooth it. just google or youtube "resealing an aquarium". 

55s are not especially prone to leaking, but reptile lights can make sealant brittle or move. Always leak test a tank that has been dry for a long time, and if the sealant looks or feels bad, its better to reseal now than to clean up a flood and then reseal.


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

Yea the guy I brought my tv and one of my 55s from offered me another 55 for free along with it. I said no thanks because it leaked and I wish I didn't or I'd have 3 55s now :/ I've read on the Internet they are real easy to re seal.


----------



## OhYesItsMe (Oct 1, 2011)

Ok thanks for all he cleaning advise, but what type of more common silicone is aquarium safe? And if i get this one it is only 2.8 oz do I need more than that to seal a 55?


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

if i get a tank that is used i clean it with a bleach solution...that will kill any kind of disease or bacteria.....bigger tanks i like to do outside on the driveway with some kind of padding under it..clean it good and rinse it often like emc said....also like she said to remove the old silicone......go to home depot and get the caulking tube of sealer..about 4 or 5 bucks for a 10 oz tube...your dad should have a caulking gun ; if not they are only a couple of bucks....make sure the sealer doesn't have any mold or mildewstats in it...just plain silicone...
cut the tip at an angle...seal the bottom first then the vertical seams.....have some paper towels handy and a small bowl of water.....
after running a bead wet your finger and smooth the bead..the water will help make the seam smoother.....wipe your finger with the paper towel and wet again...
i have built and resealed hundreds of tanks over the years..i have found that you don't need a huge bead of sealer....on a 55 i would say about 1/4" wide is plenty.....
actually i never let them cure for more than 48 hours ; and usually only 24..the 55 i would cure for the 48....

good luck...this will be a great learning experience for you.....


----------



## OhYesItsMe (Oct 1, 2011)

K I got all the old silicone off, do I rinse out the residue from the white vinegar before I resale, if so, how?


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

if you want to rinse it just use plain water and then dry it with paper towels...then allow to air dry for a couple of hours..


----------



## OhYesItsMe (Oct 1, 2011)

I did that, it still smells a little like vinegar but is it ok if I seal now and after a few days a do a really good rinse and leak test?


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

You should be able to seal it up now after you rinsed it. Then after 48 hours wash it out real good use some rubbing alc on a rag wipe it down then do the same with a wet rag and you should be ready to set it up.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

just wait until you open the silicone sealer.....talk about smelling vinegar....YIKES !!!
don't worry ; you will be fine and the smell will go away.....


----------



## OhYesItsMe (Oct 1, 2011)

K I'll make a new a new thread about this.


----------

